# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Διάφορα (others) >  Πλοία Περιστρεφομένων Ιστίων (Rotor Ships)

## kkouz

ΦΕΤΟΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟ ΥΠΕΡΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΟ E-SHIP1 ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΩ....ΞΕΦΟΡΤΩΝΕ ΑΝΕΜΟΓΕΝΝΗΤΡΙΕΣ.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-Ship_1

πάμε....

----------


## Apostolos

Εισαι πολύ τυχερός που το είδες!!!!

----------


## kkouz

.........................................







αυτά.........

----------


## jumpman

Πολύ διαφορετικό πλοίο από τα συνηθισμένα. Να ρωτήσω αυτές οι 4 τεράστιες κολώνες είναι του βαποριού; και σε τι χρησιμεύουν; Είναι πολύ παράξενες.

----------


## kkouz

και όμως είναι πανιά....rotorsails....τα οποία εν πλω και με την δύναμη του άνεμου προσδίδουν κινητική ενέργεια σε ηλεκτροκινητήρες.... ξέχασα να αναφέρω πριν ότι το πλοίο είναι ιδιοκτησία της εταιρίας Enercon πρωτοπόρου σε κατασκευές αξιοποίησης αιολικής ενέργειας...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως έγραψε ο kkouz οι τέσσερις κολώνες είναι ρότορες και πεςριστρέφονται με τον αέρα και αξιοποιούν το φαινόμενο Magnus (χοντρά χοντρα το φαινόμενο που δίνει φάλτσα στην μπάλα), έτσι ώστε να δίνουν πρόωση σαν πανιά. Έτσι έχει οικονομία στα κάυσιμα περίπου 30% με 40%. Περισσότερα εδώ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-Ship_1 (το έχει προτείνει στηνπρώτη απάντηση κι ο kkouz) κι εδώ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotor_Ship

----------


## Apostolos

Μερικές πληροφορίες εδω
http://www.marinebuzz.com/2008/08/08...uce-emissions/

Βίντεο απο το πλοίο εδώ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwbE5Bfx2Vc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pQga...eature=related


Το έφτιαξα ώς ξεχωριστό θέμα αφού ειναι κάτι πολύ ιδιαίτερο και με φώτο απο Ελλάδα!

----------


## MASTEF

> Μερικές πληροφορίες εδω
> http://www.marinebuzz.com/2008/08/08...uce-emissions/
> 
> Βίντεο απο το πλοίο εδώ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwbE5Bfx2Vc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pQga...eature=related
> 
> 
> Το έφτιαξα ώς ξεχωριστό θέμα αφού ειναι κάτι πολύ ιδιαίτερο και με φώτο απο Ελλάδα!


στο δευτερο βιντεο ειδες οτι εχει τρεια πηδαλια????? braaaaavooooo!!!!!!!

----------


## SteliosK

To Ε-Ship 1 στις 21/06/2014 στην Ελευσίνα 

sk_0256.jpg

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το ESHIP-1 έφθασε στο Ηράκλειο στις 2020-04-28 07:12 (GMT+3) προερχόμενο από το Έμντεν από όπου είχε ξεκινήσει στις 2020-04-17 09:01 (GMT+2) διήνυσε δηλαδή απόσταση 3000 μιλίων σε 11 24ωρα. Λόγω της ιδιαιτερότητος του πλοίου παραθέτω 3 φωτογραφίες παρά το ότι είναι πολύ μέτριες (έως κακές).
IMG_20200429_124616.jpgIMG_20200429_124051.jpgIMG_20200429_123943.jpg

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Το ESHIP-1 έφθασε στο Ηράκλειο στις 2020-04-28 07:12 (GMT+3) προερχόμενο από το Έμντεν από όπου είχε ξεκινήσει στις 2020-04-17 09:01 (GMT+2) διήνυσε δηλαδή απόσταση 3000 μιλίων σε 11 24ωρα.


Και έφυγε στις 2020-04-29 14:55 (GMT+3)  για την Αλεξανδρέτα στην Τουρκία (TR ISK).

----------

